# Snow is here and on it's way to you



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Plowed all day yesterday, 3-5 inches. Then it turned to rain and woke up at 3:30 this morning with another 3-6" on the ground and dumping. I got all my accounts and it has turned to rain again and supposed to drop in temp. and get another 3-5 tonight & tomorrow. 

The roads wer chitty this morning with all ice from the rain. Took me 45 min to go 18 miles to go to a couple of my accounts. Was a very heavy snow, but so what, it got me out plowing.

Have your plows and equip. ready, it is heading east.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Boy I sure hope so! :bluebounc Only Plowing I've done so far is on this silly game sight
http://www.onlineflashgamez.com/index.php?action=playgame&gameid=159

I'm ready to go!

BTW I just got a 398


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I wish it'd work its way down here. I'm tired of watching tv all day.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its supposed to be ALL rain if we get any type of precipitation for the next week at least. It was in the high 50's yesterday. The weather guy's are saying maybe Christmas Eve, it will be cold enough to snow but its kinda far out yet. I'm about ready to pull some of our lawn equipment back out and do some clean ups.


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Snow Wensday??*

Possable snow wensday for new england, anybody hear anything?


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

I hope so too we plowed 1 good time (21hours) and now 40-50 degreees. I have a employee to pay snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow Sorry this is me thinking positive snow snow snow LOL:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We'll see snow is predicted for Wednesday - Friday!
:bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

looks like i need to pick up my plow on monday. snow is forcasted for tuesday for us. we will see......


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Local long range forecast is showing cloudy and 40 degrees on Wednesday/Thursday. No precipitation as of yet, but that far out its pretty changable.

I sure as hell am ready for it to start snowing though...less than a tenth of an inch so far makes this Decenber so far the least snowy December locally in 80 years.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I still have the lawn equipment out. We did a cleanup for a new customer this morning.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I will be doing a clean-up Monday


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Im selling christmas trees in a t-shirt! Friggin 60* yesterday 57* today


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

getting my plow on just in time I guess. Supposed to pick it up Saturday or Sunday. wesport


----------

